# Infinity kappa 8" uniplane midbass pair



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

Someone buy these before I do. These are pretty rare right here and sound great. 
Infinity Kappa 80f 8" Uniplane Woofer (pair) | eBay


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

eBay Car Audio Deals - DIYMA.com - Scientific Car Audio - Truth in Sound Quality


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

I've got a pair of those. Mine are used and I would close to the same price as he does for his new ones.


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

His are used too by the listing. 

Don't know now since you posted that. Missed it on the first read.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

He clicked "used" in the eBay description but says this in the body...
*
"I have had these for some time, but my wife is making me clear out the garage and get rid of some of my very cool (but unused) stuff."*

:shrug: Mine would be cheaper... if someone wanted them.


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

These things are cool. I had a pair once that I never got around to using. Super shallow, unconventional convex cone, composite basket, I think they were neo magnets. From what I remember the pair weighed almost nothing.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

I remember these from back in the day. A few years back, Crutchfield outlet sold a bunch at a crazy price, but I held off because I remember something on this design would break. Does anyone remember the problems with these drivers?


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, they sounded bad. HArdly no bass/midbass


----------

